# Most complete Bruce Lee Biography??????



## Brother John

Hey...
thought this'd be the best place to ask.
What, in your opinions, are the BEST biographies (most accurate, most complete, a good read....etc.) of Bruce Lee????

Thanks in advance.

Your Brother
John


----------



## MSTCNC

Sifu Bruce's brother Robert is a member here... perhaps he can lend his opinon on the matter...

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## Brother John

MSTCND said:


> Sifu Bruce's brother Robert is a member here... perhaps he can lend his opinon on the matter...
> Your Brother in the arts,
> Andrew


Okay..
I didn't know that.

Since he's not seen (or at least, hasn't answered) this post yet, would you mind forwarding on this question to him???

Thanks

Your Brother
John


----------



## Tames D

Brother John said:


> Hey...
> thought this'd be the best place to ask.
> What, in your opinions, are the BEST biographies (most accurate, most complete, a good read....etc.) of Bruce Lee????
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Your Brother
> John


Tom Bleecker has written a good book about Bruce Lee called 'Unsettled Matters'. He has alot of knowlege about Bruce and would probably be able to answer your question better than most.


----------



## CheukMo

I think the way to get the "best" biography of Bruce would be to read the ones written by people who actually knew him. "The Bruce Lee Story" by Linda Lee-Cadwell is good. Books 1, 6 and 8 through 13 here: http://www.allbrucelee.com/books_about_bruce_lee.htm are a way of seeing the way he saw things. If you get (buy) the 25th Anniversary edition of "Enter the Dragon" there are two documentaries on disc two. There is another called "Bruce Lee: the Legend" that was released in the 70's or 80's released by Golden Harvest. Those biographies and the three biographic DVD's will give you a picture of Bruce as seen through the eyes of many of his students and friends.

ETA:  If anyone knows where I can get a copy of the Enter the Dragon soundtrack, I'd be forever in your debt.


----------



## 007tycoon

"Fighting Spirit"


----------



## hoksangar

CheukMo said:


> I think the way to get the "best" biography of Bruce would be to read the ones written by people who actually knew him. "The Bruce Lee Story" by Linda Lee-Cadwell is good. Books 1, 6 and 8 through 13 here: http://www.allbrucelee.com/books_about_bruce_lee.htm are a way of seeing the way he saw things. If you get (buy) the 25th Anniversary edition of "Enter the Dragon" there are two documentaries on disc two. There is another called "Bruce Lee: the Legend" that was released in the 70's or 80's released by Golden Harvest. Those biographies and the three biographic DVD's will give you a picture of Bruce as seen through the eyes of many of his students and friends.
> 
> ETA:  If anyone knows where I can get a copy of the Enter the Dragon soundtrack, I'd be forever in your debt.


link is broken.


----------

